Ask HN: Starting a part-time DIY JavaScript bootcamp, wanna join on slack? - kumartanmay
======
kumartanmay
There are many who have a fulltime job and yet want to learn to code. I have
been trying JS for last two months but I am not consistent because I often get
stuck. There is a limit to what one can do with online resources unless there
is someone to comment on your code. I have started with Eloquent JS and
Codewars. Ultimate plan is to advance to Javascript30 by Wes Bos, post that
one should be good enough for jobs.

First few members will be involved in brainstorming the design. Please comment
and I'll reach out to you. Please update your profile with email as I have
done.

